# Variations



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

This post is for those who like variations.Some great ones are by EDWARD ELGAR called enigma.
View attachment 21925


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I like variations 

Elgar's never grabbed me (I used to have it back then on LP), but I do like his Cello and Violin Concertos and want to buy them soon... maybe his 2 symphonies, too.

My favourite variations are:

Arnold Schönberg's _Variations, Op. 31_
Anton Webern's _Variations, Op. 27_
Beethoven's _Diabelli Variations_
Bach's _Goldberg Variations_

...and likely numerous other ones that don't have the word 'variations' in their titles


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I like variations .


----------



## Skilmarilion (Apr 6, 2013)

A few favourites:

Tchaikovsky's Rococo, Beethoven's 32 C minor variations, Mendelssohn's _Variations Sérieuses_, Mozart piano concerto 24 -- finale.


----------



## astronautnic (Mar 25, 2013)

I love variations a lot! Most impressed with Brahms' Haydn variations (orchestral version as something new and unique) as well as the piano version and his Paganini variations. Even though i listened to the Beethoven Diabelli variations excessively and own at least 5 different versions , I could never really get so much into them.....


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Variations is perhaps my favorite form


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> I like variations .


The use of my trick is with charge. You didn't see the small letter?.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

The variations movements from Beethoven's Op. 127 and 131 string quartets

Prokofiev symphony 2 mvt 2


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

aleazk said:


> The use of my trick is with charge. You didn't see the small letter?.


I noticed it. Lower case refers to all musical variations pieces or the genre as a category. When capitalized, it is the name of a particular piece. I like violin concertos vs. I like Brahms' _Violin Concerto Nr. 2_.

Or what are you driving at?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

brotagonist said:


> I noticed it. Lower case refers to all musical variations pieces or the genre as a category. When capitalized, it is the name of a particular piece. I like violin concertos vs. I like Brahms' _Violin Concerto Nr. 2_.
> 
> Or what are you driving at?


lol, nothing remotely related to that!. See the thread in technical feedback forum!.


----------



## rrudolph (Sep 15, 2011)

My all time favorite would be the Carter Variations for Orchestra.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I enjoy variations when they have enough - well, variety! The Enigma Variations fit this criterion very well. Otherwise they must be fairly short and not drag on past their welcome as Beethoven's Diabolli Variations do. My favorite variations are probably from the Renaissance and baroque. Jan Sweelink's variations on "Mein Junges Leiben Hat . . ." are just about perfect for me.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

J. Haydn - Surprise symphony, 2nd movement.
String Quartet Op. 76 No. 3, 2nd movement (Emperor's hymn), 
F minor variations for piano.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

I love variations! Especially piano. Two of my favorites (yup, here i go again!) are:

Rachamaninov's variations on a theme of Chopin

Beethoven's 32 in c-minor woO 80


----------



## Forte (Jul 26, 2013)

Favorite variations - _Goldberg Variations_ and _Diabelli Variations_. Also love _Paganini Variations_. I love Bach's variations because they're a very rare occurrence, the harmonies are quite nice, the counterpoint is ingenious (as always), and because it's Bach. Beethoven's variations run the silly waltz theme through a kaleidoscope, looking at it from every angle possible, using up every little motif, accentuation, rhythm, etc. that can be abstracted from it, until the final dance variation (a minuet) arrives, transcending the original dance (a waltz).

All of the variation sets I like take one or both of the approaches above


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Brahms - Variations on a theme by schumann op9
Brahms - Händel variations
Schumann - etudes symphoniques
Schumann - Variations on a theme by beethoven
Bach - Goldberg
Schubert - Impromptu no 3, op 142 

Some favorites from the top of my head.


----------



## WavesOfParadox (Aug 5, 2012)

Webern - Symphony, Op.21, II
Rachmaninoff - Variations on a Theme of Corelli


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Nice, ***! That's another one I love that is not often mentioned; the Rach, I mean. I'll be sure and check out that Webern as I can't recall that right now.


----------



## mtmailey (Oct 21, 2011)

BRAHMS string sextet 1 movement 2,SCHUBERT string quartet 14 movement 2 are great to hear.
View attachment 21978


----------

